# Future GT-R Teased in Gran Turismo Concept



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Nissan just revealed its 2020 Vision Gran Turismo concept, saying the car offers a hint at its plans for future vehicle design.
> 
> The car comes from a team of young designers from Nissan Design Europe in London, England. But the company said it had “so much potential that it has benefited from input from an advanced engineering team.” Nissan and PlayStation reveal future vision
> 
> ...


See more photos of the Nissan GT-R Vision Gran Turismo Concept at AutoGuide.com


----------

